# Another Gator Sighting- 2/27-2/28



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

It was definitely a beautiful weekend to get out and do some fishing. 

Got in the water by 2:30 and took about 30 minutes to find a school. Once I found them I didn't move for an hour. Was throwing a purple Shad BF1 and landed around 25 fish with most being 15-16". Kept a couple 17" for dinner and released the rest. Kept moving around and didn't find much so I returned to the good spot and quickly landed a 20" fish casting the opposite direction. Only caught the one so kept moving. By this time Josh and Tim had worked their way down so I crossed over to them. We were standing there talking and casting when all of a sudden my lure just stopped. Felt like I snagged a log or something so I pulled back hard putting a good bend in the rod. Didn't feel any movement so I started trying to pop it off the snag. About that time the "snag" rose straight to the surface and gave a huge thrash, my lure came flying back at me over my head and she was gone. Massive trout, probably the heaviest fish I have ever seen. To say I was disappointed is an understatement, as I actually felt sick, but I didn't have a chance to do much. The fish bent out one front and one rear hook like they weren't even there. 

Sunday we made it out there early, around noon and the bite was very slow most of the day. We're able to pick through some fish to get a few keepers but nothing special. Started looking forward to the evening bite but even that didn't seem like it was gonna happen. Josh decided to leave around 6:30, but Rick and I stayed to make a few more casts. We were about to leave but in the distance I could hear something, sounds like someone fishing a popper next to the sawgrass. Lots of small splashes and blooping noises. Rick and I decided to move that way. First cast up to the grass with the fluke, three twitches, pause and THUMP! So I set the hook hard and instantly felt a lot of weight. I knew it was a giant right away. Came running straight at us and popped up thrashing in front of Rick in an instant. Most of the fight was close quarters as it was trying to use us as structure but I finally got my hands on her. She was a beautiful fish, over 27", and after some pictures was released healthy and happy. After that we decided to leave as we made a lot of noise and what better way to end the day. 

I can't say it enough, to always pay attention to your surroundings. I actually stop fishing and just stand there sometimes just listening. Had I not heard those mullet, we wouldn't have had a chance at a fish like that. 

All fish were caught in 2-3' on the BF1 except the big one. She came on a white ice Fluke on an 1/8oz swimbait hook in a foot of water. Water was very muddy in the morning but the outgoing tide cleaned it up nicely throughout the day. By the evening the water was clear. Here's a few pics. The grainy pics were taken off a video that Rick took. Thanks so much Rick for sticking it out:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great report, and some nice gator trout man. That's awesome.


----------



## auwhaler (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad I was there to witness and also glad I didn't become an obstruction she used to get away. That was a fun few minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great getting a bag full!!! Nice job!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa Pow!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Those are some pretty fish there Jeff.
I like seeing this in print, "All fish were caught in 2-3' *on the BF1* except the big one".


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job Jeff! That purple seems to be a good flavor right now.. 

Do you think the bite will change as the weather warms? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice fish!

The bigger trout have turned on lately.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Those are some pretty fish there Jeff.
> I like seeing this in print, "All fish were caught in 2-3' *on the BF1* except the big one".


Thanks Bruce. That lure is amazing. The hard rolling action when twitched is perfect. I noticed I didn't have to pause it as long as a Mirrodine to get a bite. I guess the flutter on the fall makes them bite it. The big one I lost on it bit while I was slowly cranking it in. The gliding action on straight retrieve seems to work really well. Scott makes some really nice lures for sure.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Nice job Jeff! That purple seems to be a good flavor right now..
> 
> Do you think the bite will change as the weather warms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Tim. Purple, green and blue are always good colors to have. Purple has been working very well though. 
These fish will be here for a while so as the water warms the fish should be even more aggressive. That means it'll be time to start throwing some topwaters:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats a cool looking lure and some nice trout


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks Bruce. That lure is amazing. The hard rolling action when twitched is perfect. I noticed I didn't have to pause it as long as a Mirrodine to get a bite. I guess the flutter on the fall makes them bite it. The big one I lost on it bit while I was slowly cranking it in. The gliding action on straight retrieve seems to work really well. Scott makes some really nice lures for sure.


 Jeff, it is a good lure. I've had most hits w/ 1 of 2 cadences, doing nothing n a quick twitch routine. 

HOWEVER, you have to be in the areas that hold big trout for any lure to be effective. You've got those dialed in.

If interested in the BF1, PM Scott: aka: Gastonfish. I get nothing from this but the satisfaction of having helped design n field test the lure.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks Bruce. That lure is amazing. The hard rolling action when twitched is perfect. I noticed I didn't have to pause it as long as a Mirrodine to get a bite. I guess the flutter on the fall makes them bite it. The big one I lost on it bit while I was slowly cranking it in. The gliding action on straight retrieve seems to work really well. Scott makes some really nice lures for sure.


 Awesome report, Jeff. Related story. Caught my first Trout on an MR yesterday. Thought I was slowly twitching it, and fishing it right. Fished it about halfway in, stopped and left it sitting while I reached for the trolling motor handle to straighten up the boat. Which is of course when the Trout bit. I think it was trying to tell me something about how fast I'm fishing the bait.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Awesome report, Jeff. Related story. Caught my first Trout on an MR yesterday. Thought I was slowly twitching it, and fishing it right. Fished it about halfway in, stopped and left it sitting while I reached for the trolling motor handle to straighten up the boat. Which is of course when the Trout bit. I think it was trying to tell me something about how fast I'm fishing the bait.


That's about the same way the light bulb went off for me. Was trying to get my phone out on the river one day, not paying attention, and a trout almost took the rod out of my hands. Definitely tells you how they want it. Thanks for sharing a great example.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Jeff, it is a good lure. I've had most hits w/ 1 of 2 cadences, doing nothing n a quick twitch routine.
> 
> HOWEVER, you have to be in the areas that hold big trout for any lure to be effective. You've got those dialed in.
> 
> If interested in the BF1, PM Scott: aka: Gastonfish. I get nothing from this but the satisfaction of having helped design n field test the lure.


Well you and Scott did a great job getting the action just right IMO. I'll try working it a little faster and see what happens:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not much action this evening, but had a short window when the mullet decided to move around a little. Quickly got this 23" fish to bite the fluke.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*Lure*

That is a homemade lure?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Awesome report, Jeff. Related story. Caught my first Trout on an MR yesterday. Thought I was slowly twitching it, and fishing it right. Fished it about halfway in, stopped and left it sitting while I reached for the trolling motor handle to straighten up the boat. Which is of course when the Trout bit. I think it was trying to tell me something about how fast I'm fishing the bait.


Kinda puts things in perspective


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jflyfisher said:


> That is a homemade lure?


Yep, made by this guy.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

jflyfisher said:


> That is a homemade lure?


Yes it is. It's nice fishing with something you know the fish have never seen before.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> If interested in the BF1, PM Scott: aka: Gastonfish. I get nothing from this but the satisfaction of having helped design n field test the lure.


I've been getting a lot of PMs about the BF1. Unfortunately, it is not available in stores, but all the info is in this post above if you are interested. Thanks


----------

